# Wrigley Comes Home



## P28driver (Mar 3, 2013)

We're one of the lucky families who are getting to bring home a Abby x Tito pup this week, and today was Wrigley's day to meet his new family and explore his new home. We found Four Lakes Goldens (aka fourlakes) here on GRF so I wanted to give back a little and post some pics of Wrigley as he grows up.

Wrigley did great on the long drive home - better than the rest of us I think! He explored his new home, played with the kids a bit, and had a bite for dinner. He didn't have much of an appetite, but I guess that's par for the course - I wouldn't either in his shoes. He settled down for the night in his crate under my son's loft bed and quieted down very quickly. We'll see how long it lasts, but so far so good.

A big thank you to fourlakes and hotel4dogs for this beautiful pairing and litter!

Jane made one little boy very happy today!








Beautiful mom Abby saying goodbye...








Now I know where the football term "dog pile" comes from!








Ethan came away with a few scratches and a very wet face but all smiles.








A couple of siblings snuggling while they watch the proceedings.








Wrigley spent about half the trip home snoozing on someones lap.








All tuckered out after an eventful day for a little pup. He gave us a little sad-eyes look to get on the couch, then sniffed around and found Sophie's old favorite spot, plopped down, and was out cold in seconds.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats!!!!! Cannot wait to watch him grow up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, he's just precious!! And seeing your son with his new best friend is touching too. What great years lay ahead. Beautiful pictures that tell a story. Congratulations!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! Wrigley is absolutely adorable!!! Ethan looks like a proud big brother/best friend. I love the dog pile photo and the smile your son had with all those pups!! Enjoy and I can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## Newfywood (Jun 28, 2013)

Ahh Wrigley looks like he's going to have a very happy life with you all. He's so cute. Congratulations on your new addition. Have fun.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations and have fun with Wrigley.


----------



## Lightning (Apr 14, 2013)

So cute and already has a best friend !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

He's just the cutest!! Congratulations!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Heaven on Earth  :


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Such excitement for two handsome boys! Congratulations!


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhhh. . . . 

So happy for you and what a great day for your son.


----------



## bellystars (Jun 23, 2013)

awww, Wrigley is so so cute  what a beautiful Mom Abby is too, wow! Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

That is so awesome! I am so glad that you got one of the Abby/Tito puppies. Congratultations! And what a cutie!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

What an adorable little boy and puppy. Good thing you were taking a puppy home because your son looks like he was having the best time with all those playful puppies climbing all over him. Who would want to leave that?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulaitons, Wrigley is a beautiful pup.

What a wonderful day for you and your family, the pictures tell it all.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulation! Those are two handsome boys there!!


----------



## ginab (May 2, 2013)

Congrats! Every child should have a dog....how fun to watch them grow together!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Wrigley is so cute and I'm so happy for you. Thank you for posting. This is going to be so much fun watching Wrigley grow. Looking forward to your future updates and pictures.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

So sweet! Your son looks so happy! Congrats!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, your son looks SO happy!! What great pictures. It sounds like it was a perfect match. Wrigley is adorable.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh wow, a couple of those photos of boy and puppy together are absolutely stunning... Have you decided which ones you will be framing? Thank you so much for sharing the photos of Wrigley and for starting this thread so we can follow the adventures. Let the fun begin!!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I will look forward to following The Adventures of Wrigley here on GRF. Wonderful photos! I'm glad the car ride went well. This proves my theory that the pups are completely ready to move on to their new lives.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww, so cute!


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Love the pics and the sheer joy on your son's face! Have a great time!! 
:wavey: Vicki


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

aww wrigley is adorable!!! and your son looks like he just made friends with his best pal for life. i'm so excited to see how much he grows thanks for making this thread


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree with all of the above! He is adorable with your son and I look forward to watching them grow up together. We have watched these pups since birth. Very exciting to know we get to continue watching! Thank you.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I can see the beginning of a very special friendship forming. The pictures are adorable! Can’t wait to see more.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The photos of Ethan with Wrigley make my eyes misty. I'm so glad that Wrigley has ended up in such a wonderful home, with a new best friend. They both look so incredibly happy.


----------



## FinnsMomma (Jun 24, 2013)

What a beautiful puppy! Your son looks so happy!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What beautiful little boys, canine and human.  

I have to ask--is Wrigley one of the laid-back Tito-like pups? Did you get one of the mellow ones who slept through all the action in the whelping box? 

He sure is a cutie. And I love the "dog pile" picture!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Wonderful pictures of pure joy ! Congratulations to you and your family. Ethan and Wrigley are two cutie pattoties.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Great photos! Wrigley is adorable and I love that he found Sophie's favorite spot so quickly. I see a fun summer ahead for that pup and your son.


----------



## keeperdog (May 14, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing the great pictures with us all. So is Wrigley one of the "Tiny Titos"? Where in Indiana are you guys?


----------



## P28driver (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind comments.



OutWest said:


> I have to ask--is Wrigley one of the laid-back Tito-like pups? Did you get one of the mellow ones who slept through all the action in the whelping box?


Actually I don't know - that's a question that I didn't think to ask Jane. From the moment Wrigley came bounding out of the house when Jane opened the door Ethan was convinced he had the best puppy in the bunch, so there was not much point in asking any other questions. It's actually a big relief not to have to pick a puppy ourselves and to trust someone who has known the pups from day one.

As far as his personality, it's pretty early for me to be a judge, but I can say a few things. He catches on pretty quickly - he sits very well for his age, and is already doing it on command reasonably reliably (at least for me - with an appropriate "incentive" aka "treat"). Actually he seems to understand that it should be used for "please" as well; many times he has sat very nicely when he wants something without being told. I'd say he seems pretty persistent and curious. There's some thick brush near the area of the yard I've picked out for a puppy potty and he's determined to check it out despite my repeated refusals to allow it. He allows me to hold him on his back in my arms pretty easily - I use it for a "time out" when he gets out of control crazy, especially with my 1 yr old who he seems to see as either a fellow puppy or animatronic chew toy - not sure which!  He doesn't like to be left alone, but is very chill when in the same room, which is classic GR velcro dog behavior.



keeperdog said:


> Where in Indiana are you guys?


Lafayette, 1 hr NW of Indianapolis


----------



## P28driver (Mar 3, 2013)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> Great photos! Wrigley is adorable and I love that he found Sophie's favorite spot so quickly.


It's funny, on Wrigley's first visit to the room where Sophie spent a LOT of her time, he sniffed around and found her two favorite spots and tried them out within minutes. Of course the other is the cold AC vents, which he likes to stretch his belly out on!: They're his favorite spot in _every_ room!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What, no new photos?
"...Actually he seems to understand that it should be used for "please" as well; many times he has sat very nicely when he wants something without being told..."
THAT is a Tito mannerism! He did it from the time he was 6 weeks old, without being told or taught. If he wanted something, he would sit and look up into the human's face. 
I've seen it in one other male in one of his other litters.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

And now some advice you didn't ask for (that I give to all golden owners!).
PLEASE PLEASE, starting yesterday or sooner, do not EVER allow his front feet to leave the ground when greeting or interacting with a human. Don't allow Ethan to allow it, either. 
It's cute when they're 8 weeks old and 10 pounds. It's NOT cute when they're 8 months old and 60 pounds. Especially with small children.
Dogs operate on the lottery theory. If it's okay once, it *might* be okay again, and maybe *this* is the time that it's okay, so I should try it and see....
It's so much easier to prevent than to fix. But it has to start immediately when they come home, cute or not.
Ok, lecture over. Please take it in the manner in which it's intended, helpful advice. Sorry if you already knew all of this, a lot of people do, but I work with dogs for a living and it's the #1 complaint that I hear from dog owners, that their dogs won't stop jumping on people.


----------



## P28driver (Mar 3, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> And now some advice you didn't ask for


All unsolicited advice on raising a well behaved dog from experienced veterans very happily and gratefully accepted!!! It's been a long time since I trained a pup, and while I've relearned a few things while cramming before bringing Wrigley home, I have a lot left to learn. Consider class in session! 



hotel4dogs said:


> do not EVER allow his front feet to leave the ground when greeting or interacting with a human.


This is part of why I'm working hard immediately on sit and since he's doing so well I'm starting to introduce down - as in lay down too. I was proud of him this morning. Kim had just come down stairs and he ran out to greet her and I told him to sit and he did.

Any thoughts on how to allow it to happen during rough-housing and still prevent it as a greeting or in other unsolicited interactions? Also, what order would you introduce the basic commands - sit, down, stay, come, etc. Sit (on command and for "please") is clearly my top priority, but I don't want to waste good training time. I also don't want to overwhelm and confuse him. 

So while this is cute, it is now and forever banned:








Our neighbor's daughter had a ~ 6 month old GR last summer that was totally out of control so Ethan knows all about what 40 lb puppies can do if they jump up. 

Back to Wrigley... I caught this little episode behind the puppy house at Jane's place: Ethan: "No, Wrigley, no jumping". (By the way the index finger out is my hand signal for sit)








Results:


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Aw Wrigley is so well behaved already and your son is priceless. They are both so cute


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congrats, very cute!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome Home Wrigley!!!!!


----------



## keeperdog (May 14, 2013)

"It's actually a big relief not to have to pick a puppy ourselves and to trust someone who has known the pups from day one."

I know what you mean there. My girl, Hollywood was the only female in the litter so there was no picking for us either. I know if the breeder didn't think we were suited to each other she would have made me wait. I love her and she is just what I wanted in a Golden. She is an awesome cuddle bug and the best family member I could ask for. Since I do compete in performance events with my dogs I am hoping to breed her to a dog with a bit more drive and if all goes well keeping a pup from her litter. I am thinking Tito might be just the right dog. :crossfing
We aren't too far from you in Indiana. We live in Hanna which is just east of Valparaiso along route 30. :wavey:


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

What a handsome handsome pup<3


----------



## kiki (Jun 21, 2013)

congrats! Wonderful pictures. Thanks for sharing


----------



## P28driver (Mar 3, 2013)

Just a quick update on Wrigley. He had his first local vet checkup today. Except for a bout of diarrhea he's doing just fine. His dr is repeating the deworming and we'll change his training treats to try to resolve that issue. It's making his potty training a bit difficult, but he's a smart boy, already heading to the door when he needs to go out. Tomorrow we're adding some bells to the doors to give him a way to get our attention. 

He did great with all the fireworks. Of course we didn't take him to the local display - that would be too much for such a little one, but there are plenty of fireworks in the area around our house. Yesterday Ethan and I took his cap gun out on the deck and using some treats got him used to the noise. I had Ethan go to the other end of the deck an fire off a shot, and at the same time gave Wrigley a treat. The first couple shots he jumped a little but after that he was so into the treats he paid no attention. Ethan worked his way closer and by the end I was shooting off a cap in one hand and giving treats with the other with no reaction at all. Now he seems completely unfazed by all the popping sounds in the evening around the house.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

It looks like you got a little dog trainer! Cute!


----------



## P28driver (Mar 3, 2013)

Well it's been too long since my last Wrigley update. He's doing spectacularly well. He's a perfect gentleman on our walks around the neighborhood. He trots along side of me without ever (almost) pulling or getting distracted. I've already started heel training since he's doing it so naturally anyway. He sits perfectly for "please", and I'm having trouble training him to do it on command because he always beats me too it!! We're working on "down" (lay down) and "come". He's very food motivated as long as his attention span lasts, and he's obviously very bright and eager to please. He does have a little bit of an independent streak, and is feistier than Sophie was, but it's all good. 

Oh, and Jane - he LOVES to dig in Ethan's sand box. He seems to have figured out that's the only place he's allowed to dig though, so it's no problem! That's a little inside joke - when we picked him up Jane told me he wasn't a digger, and when he heard this he promptly started digging at the fence! 

He LOVES to play hide and seek in the bushes around the house, and gets especially playful around the thick grassy ones. He doesn't wander at all, and largely prefers to be inside in the AC - it's been in the 90s all week here. He especially likes the vents! 

Here's a few pics: 

Our daughter's nanny took her and Wrigley on a little ride a week or so ago and texted us this picture of her "two toddlers": 









He and Maddie have a love hate relationship. He likes to chew on her and she likes to hit him with things (mostly her purse  ). He likes to steal her favorite monkey, and she likes to steal his chew toys. I think I might be paying too much attention to Wrigley - the other day she crawled up to me (she's been walking for months), growled at me, and bit me on the leg! 

Here he is posing about the same time in the kitchen:









We introduced him slowly to water; I knew it would be a big part of his life and I didn't want him to have a bad experience. At first he was pretty hesitant, but now he's now hopping in and out at will. 









Here he is posing after his pool party:









And here he is tolerating a shower from Ethan after playing in the sandbox (after the pool party - ugh!):









Can you tell we're just a little fond of him by now?! :


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Very cute pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's wonderful and it looks like he's having a wonderful time. I hope youll keep posting pictures.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the update! I've been thinking about you guys and wondering how he was doing.
Just curious, how does he feel about the crate? Some of his littermates aren't too fond of it!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Ah, I was wondering how Shala's brother was doing! Sounds like he is fitting in so well! I have been wishing I could set up a little baby pool for Shala (no yard) - it has been blistering hot here, too.

Does Wrigley "dig" the floors in your house? Shala does. Kind of obsessively!


----------



## P28driver (Mar 3, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> Just curious, how does he feel about the crate? Some of his littermates aren't too fond of it!


He does very well in his crate, but he only has to be in it (against his will) at night for 7hrs or so. He doesnt really want to go in but if he's tired he settles down quickly. During the day he has a play pen downstairs with a second smaller crate. It's not uncommon for him to sleep in his crate downstairs voluntarily. He does NOT like bring left in his play pen when we're home, especially in the morning. Late in the day he doesn't mind so much.


----------



## P28driver (Mar 3, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> Does Wrigley "dig" the floors in your house? Shala does. Kind of obsessively!


Actually no, other than his blankets some times. His obsession is chewing and getting into the kids toys. He's slowly learning which things are his but its hard for a pup to differentiate!

His other obsession is a certain monkey in his crate that he's a little too fond of, it you catch my drift...

Love the name Shala by the way - is it pronounced shay-la?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ah, his Daddy has a big teddy bear that he's had since he was 8 weeks old that he, ummm, *plays with*. We have fondly named him "humpy bear". 



P28driver said:


> Actually no, other than his blankets some times. His obsession is chewing and getting into the kids toys. He's slowly learning which things are his but its hard for a pup to differentiate!
> 
> His other obsession is a certain monkey in his crate that he's a little too fond of, it you catch my drift...
> 
> Love the name Shala by the way - is it pronounced shay-la?


----------



## P28driver (Mar 3, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> ah, his Daddy has a big teddy bear that he's had since he was 8 weeks old that he, ummm, *plays with*. We have fondly named him "humpy bear".


Oh that's hilarious - so my dream that he'll outgrow it is unlikely? I figured so. 

By the way, do you have any records of Tito's weight as a puppy? Wrigley seems a bit porky to me, and is 17 lbs at 11weeks. I came across the Hoven slow growth plan, and he's I think 3 lbs above that recommendation. Thoughts? Just want to keep his little legs healthy!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks so much for the update and photos. Looks like Wrigley is living the good life! LOVE hearing the latest on the puppies! Mom, Breeze and Sofie say hi!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

P28driver said:


> Actually no, other than his blankets some times. His obsession is chewing and getting into the kids toys. He's slowly learning which things are his but its hard for a pup to differentiate!
> 
> His other obsession is a certain monkey in his crate that he's a little too fond of, it you catch my drift...
> 
> *Love the name Shala by the way - is it pronounced shay-la*?


Thank you - it's actually Shah-lah. I was thinking of changing the spelling to make that clear (as you are not the first person to think it is Shayla) , but I like how Shala looks.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

P28driver said:


> Oh that's hilarious - so my dream that he'll outgrow it is unlikely? I figured so.
> 
> By the way, do you have any records of Tito's weight as a puppy? Wrigley seems a bit porky to me, and is 17 lbs at 11weeks. I came across the Hoven slow growth plan, and he's I think 3 lbs above that recommendation. Thoughts? Just want to keep his little legs healthy!


Wait. Aren't they 10 weeks today? Did I miss a week?? 

Shala is 13 pounds as of yesterday. Three pounds up from last Friday.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Nope, 6 years later we still have Humpy Bear. Now his ears and nose are missing, so he looks more like Humpy Alien. He used to be pure white, now he's really dirty despite having taken a few trips through the washer.

I will try to pull Tito's records and see how much he weighed. Honestly, in the photos you posted I thought Wrigley looked a little portly, too, but it's so hard to tell from photos.





P28driver said:


> Oh that's hilarious - so my dream that he'll outgrow it is unlikely? I figured so.
> 
> By the way, do you have any records of Tito's weight as a puppy? Wrigley seems a bit porky to me, and is 17 lbs at 11weeks. I came across the Hoven slow growth plan, and he's I think 3 lbs above that recommendation. Thoughts? Just want to keep his little legs healthy!


----------



## P28driver (Mar 3, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> Thank you - it's actually Shah-lah. I was thinking of changing the spelling to make that clear (as you are not the first person to think it is Shayla) , but I like how Shala looks.


Oh, even better! And most people will hear it before they see it in writing anyway. 

And yes, 10 weeks, my bad. Makes him even more of a porker! Gotta slow him down a bit...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I do remember that Tito was 8 pounds at 8 weeks, so I'm betting he was no where near 17 pounds at 10 weeks....(I count 10 also, not 11).


----------



## P28driver (Mar 3, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> I will try to pull Tito's records and see how much he weighed. Honestly, in the photos you posted I thought Wrigley looked a little portly, too, but it's so hard to tell from photos.
> 
> I do remember that Tito was 8 pounds at 8 weeks, so I'm betting he was no where near 17 pounds at 10 weeks....(I count 10 also, not 11).


Yup, just checked again and got 17 lbs. We've been aiming for 3/4 cu 3x a day of the Fromm large breed puppy food (low end of their suggested range), but admittedly he's probably gotten a bit more than that on average, plus some training treats. Suggestions? 1/2 cu 3x or 3/4 cu 2x until he's more on track?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito...
8 weeks old 7# 11 ounces
11 weeks old 15# exactly
14 weeks old 22# 3 ounces
4 months old 33 # 3 ounces
1 year old 64 #
adult weight 67-70 #, depending on time of year

As far as the food, I don't know how many calories are in Fromm?? What I would suggest is not so much cutting the food back, but using the food as training treats to eliminate the extra calories, and not increasing the food. I'd probably stick with 3/4 cup (measured) 3X a day. You really don't want a puppy to lose weight, you want him to slow down and grow into the weight he is.

At 8 weeks old, with Humpy Bear, and then just now with Humpy:


----------



## P28driver (Mar 3, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito...
> As far as the food, I don't know how many calories are in Fromm??


389 calories/cup



> What I would suggest is not so much cutting the food back, but using the food as training treats to eliminate the extra calories, and not increasing the food.


Great suggestion! I tried that tonight and he did just as well. Sophie would only eat her food as a last resort, even the food she really liked, so I was surprised to see Wrigley so motivated by simple dry dog food. 

Thanks for the pictures of Tito - too cute. I guess the funky monkey is here to stay! 

Thanks a lot for the data. I'm an engineer so I really like data, and graphs:


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> At 8 weeks old, with Humpy Bear, and then just now with Humpy


OMG!!! This is too funny! Riot has "lamby chop," who has not survived as well as humpy bear...

Brand new









Today










Wrigley is so adorable. It gives me puppy fever more than I already have...
Also, Wrigley and Tito are bigger than Riot was. He was 8# at 7 weeks, 12# at 10 weeks. 40# at 6 months, 55# at 1 year. Now he is about 62-65#. Just another comparison to add.


----------



## P28driver (Mar 3, 2013)

mlopez said:


> Also, Wrigley and Tito are bigger than Riot was. He was 8# at 7 weeks, 12# at 10 weeks. 40# at 6 months, 55# at 1 year. Now he is about 62-65#. Just another comparison to add.


FYI that puts Riot right in the middle of the Hovan data.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am a huge fan of Rhonda's!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I will have to check out that slow growth plan. Our breeder told us 1.75 # per
Week of age for slow growth. I'll have to get on my computer and see how it compares. She has been quite a bit behind the 1.75 number but shooting up over the last three days. Pearl was 14.8 # last night, two days short of 11 weeks. We are feeding 1/2 c 3 times a day but get lots of tiny training treats, and a few other goodies.

It's amazing how their poop changes as they grow! I could hardly catch it in the poop rake at first, no problem now!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

P28driver said:


> Oh, even better! And most people will hear it before they see it in writing anyway.
> 
> And yes, 10 weeks, my bad. Makes him even more of a porker! Gotta slow him down a bit...


I have also kept Shala on Fromm LBP. She is getting 3/4 cup three times a day. I measure out the food and use part of it for training, along with some higher value treats (I am using Zukes; she spit out the Charlie Bears!). On puppy class night, she doesn't get her dinner - it all comes in the form of treats and kibble at class.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

P28driver said:


> 389 calories/cup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just catching up on Wrigley, and laughing a lot. Great thread, we need more Wrigley photos though... I had enjoyed DallasGold's Yogi thread so much that I decided to do one (I"m not nearly as good as she is about updates) for my girl. I plan to try to keep up with it and then having it made into a book of her first year. Will be fun to look back on as a 'baby book' down the road. 

I plan to copy your chart idea for my book - but first I have to make fun of you for being an 'engineering geek.' Too funny!!!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito...
> At 8 weeks old, with Humpy Bear, and then just now with Humpy:


Oh boys and their toys! Too funny. 
Sofie gets Fromm Large Breed Puppy also, 3/4 c three times per day, some used as treats. You don't want to overfeed.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

nolefan said:


> I plan to copy your chart idea for my book - but first I have to make fun of you for being an 'engineering geek.' Too funny!!!!


Kristy: Dallas IS in engineering! Not sure "geek" applies... But I have a cousin and uncle who were both electrical engineers and know that "graphs happen" when they're thinking things through


----------



## P28driver (Mar 3, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> I will have to check out that slow growth plan. Our breeder told us 1.75 # per
> Week of age for slow growth. I'll have to get on my computer and see how it compares.


That matches up with the Hovan plan above 9 weeks or so.


----------



## P28driver (Mar 3, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> Pearl was 14.8 # last night, two days short of 11 weeks.


That's pretty close to Hovan - about 1.6 lbs above.


----------



## P28driver (Mar 3, 2013)

nolefan said:


> Great thread, we need more Wrigley photos though...


We need to _take_ more photos! 



> first I have to make fun of you for being an 'engineering geek.' Too funny!!!!


Guilty as charged! 

I can't think about numbers without putting the on a plot. It's so much easier to see relationships and trends.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Just musing on the slow grow plan....
As I said before, I'm a huge fan of Rhonda Hovan's. She has done so much for the breed, and is amazingly knowledgeable about all things health related. Further, if you send her an email with a question, she will respond right away and gladly shares her information. She is a total class act. I truly cannot say enough good about her.
That said, I do wonder about using a stict number without taking into account the variation in dogs. For example, some of the smaller field bred goldens would be quite porky at 14 pounds at 10 weeks, whereas some of the bigger boned dogs from show lines would be underweight. 
Tito was always on the "underweight" side of the body condition, to the point where the vet, who likes LEAN dogs, was suggesting that I needed to put a little weight on him. Even up until this year, when Tito hit 70 pounds, and the vet finally thinks his weight is perfect. 
I'm certainly not pretending to know more than Rhonda. I'm just thinking out loud about using a "one size fits all" number for weights at various ages.


----------



## P28driver (Mar 3, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> Just musing on the slow grow plan....
> 
> That said, I do wonder about using a stict number without taking into account the variation in dogs. For example, some of the smaller field bred goldens would be quite porky at 14 pounds at 10 weeks, whereas some of the bigger boned dogs from show lines would be underweight.
> ...
> I'm just thinking out loud about using a "one size fits all" number for weights at various ages.


Yes, I've been thinking along the same lines, especially with the breed essentially split into two lines with divergent body types. Another example would have been Sophie; she was not a well bred GR - much too large for the breed standards. She would have been a normal weight at about 75 lbs, although she usually ran 80-85. If she had been forced to fit a growth model of a standard GR she would have been very underweight. 

But the fact that we let her become too heavy, and the (probably associated) torn ACLs she dealt with most of her life makes me very sensitive to allowing Wrigley to stray too far above *his* normal weight. The hard part is figuring out what *his* normal is...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

For me, *normal* means you can EASILY feel the rib bones about 1-1/2 inches off his spine. The hips bones can be felt with gentle pressure, but are not apparent. There is a distinct waistline when viewed from above.
It doesn't matter what the scale says as much as it matter what the dog's body condition is.


----------



## P28driver (Mar 3, 2013)

Just a quick update on Wrigley. We haven't taken a lot of pictures, so I snapped a few this afternoon just to document his 12th week. I caught him inspecting the dish washer: 









He sits so compulsively it's hard to catch him doing anything else, especially when a camera is around:

























Training is going very well. We're currently working on sit, down, sit stay, down stay, short recalls, and recalls with a whistle, as well as basic loose leash walks and some initial heel training. Yesterday he got introduced to open water and a floating training dummy. He did 2-3 very short fetches, but was much too interested in splashing around to pay too much attention.

He stayed with some friends (4 kids, 1 dog, 2 cats) for a few days while we visited family, and did very well in a different environment. He made very good friends with their German shepherd, and at least got introduced to the cats.

We've been a lot more strict about his food and until the last couple days, completely eliminated treats. Per Hotel4Dogs suggestion we're mostly using food out of his daily allotment. He's trimmed up nicely, and I think he meets Hotel4Dogs suggestion of proper body condition pretty well (e.g. feeling his ribs below his spine, waistline, etc.).

Here's that plot of his weight I started with a couple updated points. He's approaching his dad's weight trajectory nicely.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Sqeeee, he is so cute!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Happy 3 month birthday to Wrigley! He looks great. Attached is a photo of another Abby X Tito boy whose people are not on GRF - Kooper. No recent photos of Sofie since I dropped my (way cheapo... no big problem...) camera in the river trying to photograph all the dogs swimming recently :-(


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

not that I'm biased, but that is one great looking pup!! Sounds like he's smart, too, although I would not have expected any different  .
How's his water attitude? Dad is OBSESSED.


----------



## P28driver (Mar 3, 2013)

I've been probably a little too cautious with his introduction to water, not wanting to accidentally make a bad impression. He's splashed around in the kiddie pool and seems to enjoy it, and yesterday was his first introduction to open water. He splashed around quite a bit and got a big energy boost from it. I wasn't dressed for doggy water rescue, so I didn't encourage him to get too far out. Water/swimming and fetch are my two next priorities; if I can get him interesting in fetching, tossing a dummy in the water will help get him swimming if he's excited about fetching.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Two puppy owners from Tito's last litter each called to tell me that the pups (this was at about 3 months old) had each SHOCKED their respective owners by dive bombing into open water when they weren't expecting it. 
One jumped off a boat into the water, and started swimming happily away. They were shocked, and he jumped in after the pup. Never occured to them that the boy would do that!
The other one, in a similar situation, jumped off a dock that was about 2 feet off the water. No fear. 
I'm hoping this litter has the same water attitude!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh BTW, water ski tow ropes make a great long line for water stuff when the pup is young and can't be trusted not to head out to open water. They float, so they don't drag down. Also they come in very long lengths, often bright colors.


----------



## P28driver (Mar 3, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> oh BTW, water ski tow ropes make a great long line for water stuff when the pup is young and can't be trusted not to head out to open water. They float, so they don't drag down. Also they come in very long lengths, often bright colors.


Good tip! I guess I shouldn't worry about it so much and get him swimming asap! 

I gotta throw in a story about Sophie here. She was TOTALLY water obsessed, and stick obsessed. And if I threw a stick into the woods she would search for as long as it took to bring back the same stick. Well one time we were throwing sticks for her to retrieve into a small lake from the shore near a floating dock. Somehow she lost track of the stick and started swimming around in circles looking for it. She was NOT coming back empty handed (or mouthed I guess). She finally settled for grabbing the rope attached to the dock and tried to haul the whole dock towards shore. She wore herself out and was having trouble staying above water, so my friend jumped in and swam out to her, forced her to let go and guided her back to shore. 

After that I always made sure I had a backup stick in case she couldn't find the first one. She NEVER left the water without something in her mouth.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay, that dishwasher picture made me smile. Shala made it up there once when I turned my back - I was like, "I don't THINK so!!!" Cheeky little things. 

He looks great! I think he is taller than Shala, but he's looking nice and trim. 



hotel4dogs said:


> Two puppy owners from Tito's last litter each called to tell me that the pups (this was at about 3 months old) had each SHOCKED their respective owners by dive bombing into open water when they weren't expecting it.
> One jumped off a boat into the water, and started swimming happily away. They were shocked, and he jumped in after the pup. Never occured to them that the boy would do that!
> The other one, in a similar situation, jumped off a dock that was about 2 feet off the water. No fear.
> I'm hoping this litter has the same water attitude!


I was just saying to Laura yesterday that I have a feeling Shala is going to just bound right into her pool when we bring Shala out there (just waiting for her to be 100% before letting her into the pool). She loves trying new things - and is very curious about everything. Also, when we walk by the little community pool near the park, she always stops and gazes at it...


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sofie is intense about the whole water/ fetch thing. I threw a stick into the river for Abby and Breeze and she dove right in too. She was surprised at first -- oh! water! swimming! -- it was her first time in water like that - then she went after the stick. Abby and Breeze do the team effort stick retrieve - bringing it back together "two on a stick". When Sofie is bigger it may be three. That would be a photo op.


----------



## P28driver (Mar 3, 2013)

fourlakes said:


> Abby and Breeze do the team effort stick retrieve - bringing it back together "two on a stick". When Sofie is bigger it may be three. That would be a photo op.


That's hilarious. I'm surprised it doesn't turn into a game of tug of war in the middle of the lake!


----------



## P28driver (Mar 3, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> He looks great! I think he is taller than Shala, but he's looking nice and trim.


Need pictures! 



Sweet Girl said:


> She loves trying new things - and is very curious about everything. Also, when we walk by the little community pool near the park, she always stops and gazes at it...


Yes, Wrigley is crazy curious about everything. Not scared of much either, except long shadows that move at night (like his own ). The only thing right now that worries me is he's also very "curious" about is chasing cars. We live a long ways off the road, so it's not a problem at home, but I need to get him walking on busier streets so he can satisfy his curiosity and stop trying to chase them. Funny he doesn't care one bit about Ethan's go-kart. Maybe the ride in it was enough!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

P28driver said:


> Yes, Wrigley is crazy curious about everything. Not scared of much either, except long shadows that move at night (like his own ). The only thing right now that worries me is he's also very "curious" about is chasing cars. We live a long ways off the road, so it's not a problem at home, but I need to get him walking on busier streets so he can satisfy his curiosity and stop trying to chase them. Funny he doesn't care one bit about Ethan's go-kart. Maybe the ride in it was enough!


SO funny you say that!! The only thing that has startled her (you totally reminded me) was our shadows one night outside. She is still a little unsure about them.

Tesia was always scared of things on wheels - strollers, scooters, suitcases. Took a wide walk around them. But Shala hears wheels and thinks, KIDS!! It's either a kid in a stroller or the neighbour kids on their toy cars or bikes... she would love Ethan and his go-kart, too!


----------



## P28driver (Mar 3, 2013)

So I've been a bit more relaxed since Wrigley grew into the extra baby fat he had been carrying. I think I need to pick a middle ground, as he's starting to look a little chubby again, but not too bad. Here's an updated weight chart. Depending on how you fit the data he seems to be tracking either the slow growth plan, or his dad's data (offset a couple lbs). Yes, I know, this geeky engineer should stop obsessing about data... 









Here he is after a little swimming today:








Oh, and I guess I shouldn't have worried - he is Tito's little spud after all!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I found that Tito would get a bit chunky, then spurt upward, then get chunky, then grow. Sounds like Wrigley does the same.
He looks great in the videos.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Wrigley is so cute fetching in the video....He's so cute


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

VERY cute!!! ....and I must say, Wrigley's mother Abby is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

She really is, and none of the photos I've seen do her justice. She's simply a beautiful dog. She has a lovely temperament, too.



92GTA said:


> VERY cute!!! ....and I must say, Wrigley's mother Abby is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


----------

